# Les Gets DH Worlds: Photos & Results



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

(all photos and text thanks to *Zooom Productions* *www.zooom.at*)

*Fabien Barel and Vanessa Quin take first places in the downhill finals.*

DOWNHILL:

Highly praised MTB god Steve Peat(11th) lost victory on a great ride, when he crashed before the goal. Greg Minnaar gets in second and Samuel Hill in third place.

Hitting the Gap Jump:










Bruno Freitas:










The Men?s Finals 
Fabien Barel today became the Men's Downhill World Champion with a time of 2:40.78. Despite a modest qualifying time the frenchman stormed down the 2100m (1.3 Mile) course on race day to take the hot-seat from last year's World Champion Greg Minnaar. Averaging 47.02 Kmh (29.22 Mph) down the course, Barel was determined to improve upon the 3rd place he got at last year's World Championships in Lugano, where he was still recovering from injury.

Greg Minnaar:










The 2003 World Champion, Greg Minnaar (RSA), missed out on the top-spot by only 0.58 of a second (2:41.36) with last year's junior Mens World Champion, Sam Hill (AUS), taking third (2:42.20).

Peaty Crashes!:










The most exciting run of the day went to Steve Peat (GBR). The 2004 European and World Cup Champion missed out on adding the World Championship to his list of titles this year. Fastest in qualifying meant Steve was last man down the mountain. The Orange bikes rider put in a blistering run and was looking unstoppable until a spin-out on the penultimate corner dashed his hopes of the title once again. Despite the crash, he still managed to finish only 4.69 seconds behind the winner.

RESULTS:
1. BAREL, Fabien (FRA)
2. MINNAAR, Greg (RSA)
3. HILL, Samuel (AUS)
4. PANOZZO, Joel (AUS)
5. RENNIE, Nathan (AUS)
6. VAZQUEZ LOPEZ, David (ESP)
7. CAMELLINI, Julien (FRA)
8. GRACIA, Cedric (FRA)
*
*
11. PEAT, Steve (GBR)

Men's Winner: Fabien Barel:


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Women's Race: Photos and Results










Celine Gros:










RESULTS:

1. QUIN, Vanessa (NZL)
2. SUEMASA, Mio (JPN)
3. GROS, Celine (FRA)
4. STREB, Marla (USA)
5. SANER, Marielle (SUI)
6. PRUITT, Kathy (USA)
7. LAWYER, April (USA)
8. SHER, Lisa (USA)

Winner Vanessa Quin:




























Side event: Braun Open Air Movie Nights

The brandnew MTB movie "The Collective" could be seen every night between 8 and 9pm on the Braun Giant Screen staged in the center of the village. Literally hundreds of people sat in the street and watched the stylish performance freeride athletes showed in the best locations around the world. Though not only the action was mind blowing, but also the film direction, the soundtrack and especially the tricky camerawork blew peoples mind. The trailer for this movie can also be watched for free on www.freecaster.com/mtb


----------



## Curiouscaptian01 (Jan 19, 2004)

those are some sweet pictures


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

nice pics and write up


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

gregg said:


> RESULTS:
> 1. BAREL, Fabien (FRA)
> 2. MINNAAR, Greg (RSA)
> 3. HILL, Samuel (USA)
> ...


*COUGH! COUGH! U WISH SAM HILL WAS FROM THE USA! COUGH! COUGH!*

(someone should fix that)


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

those pics are sweet.


----------



## dwj (Aug 12, 2004)

pinkbike.com has a link to video clips of a couple dh runs and the mx finals.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice photos Gregg


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Oooppps....thanks for the catch, it's fixed now.

Aussie, Aussie, Aussie....



BJ- said:


> *COUGH! COUGH! U WISH SAM HILL WAS FROM THE USA! COUGH! COUGH!*
> 
> (someone should fix that)


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

gregg said:


> Oooppps....thanks for the catch, it's fixed now.
> 
> Aussie, Aussie, Aussie....


heheh...

Oi, Oi, Oi...


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

That picture of Steve Peat crashing is one of the coolest mt. bike pics I have seen that doesn't involve hucking a 35+ foot drop or clearing some huge ass gap..The roost he threw up looks awesome. Great timing!


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> That picture of Steve Peat crashing is one of the coolest mt. bike pics I have seen that doesn't involve hucking a 35+ foot drop or clearing some huge ass gap..The roost he threw up looks awesome. Great timing!


yup, agreed. if you watch the vid on freecaster, you know how fast Peaty was going and how quicly he spun out. to catch that roost is sweet.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

that sucks so bad, they made it seem like he had it won, then he fell, damn


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm taking a look at these bikes....would they let you race if you had a bike you made yourself? or is there rules on that?


----------

